# Looking for opinions...



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm looking for opinions on a 3" 1911 that won't break the bank. I've recently got an insatiable want for a 1911 that I can't seem to get past. I probably shouldn't even be considering this, but I just wanted to see what my options were and how much it's going to cost me. I don't necessarily have to have all of the bells and whistles on it now, because I'm sure that I can add most of them later if I choose. I do want a quality gun, though, not something that I will regret down the road.

So, what would be the cheapest (in cost, not quality) 1911 that you guys would suggest? Or would the ultimate suggestion be to wait until I felt I have more money to spend?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Cheapest and 3" 1911 don't go together all that well. Springfield makes the EMP, it's a good one. Para makes a couple small 1911-like weapons. But none of them are cheap.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems like that whole 'you get what you pay for' thing rings pretty true in the 1911 world. what caliber are you set on, if any? EMP's are nice, and I had the opportunity to shoot one a couple weeks ago. Maybe it had something to do with the fact that its a 9mm, but it just didn't really do it for me. Another friend has a Kimber CDP, haven't shot it myself, but it is a very nice gun in the hands, not sure if its actually a 3'' though


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't like the 9mm EMP either, I loved the 45 though. But after shooting a Para Companion in 45ACP and the thing having a lot less recoil that I thought it should have had it kind of ruined me for the small 1911 type pistols. The thing had less flip than my Colt Officers ACP! If I ever go to a 3" for carry I think my choice is made. I would like to try the Carry 9 that Para has out though too but I'm not the biggest fan of 9mm carry weapons anyway so that might have a lot to do with it.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not particularly "set on" any caliber, but I am leaning towards .45, and away from 9mm. My dad has a Ultra Covert II (which he needs to sell me for a very cheap price because I am family) that I really like the feel of. It seems to fit me well, I can carry it comfortably, and I seem to shoot well with it. I know that that is an expensive gun, so I was looking for a less expensive, similar option. I've been thinking about departing with one of my current guns to help pay for this nonsense.

I really like the EMP's as well, and I don't want a 9mm. What about Kimber's Ultra Carry II? What's the general consensus on Para?

My gut tells me that YFZ is right, and I should pony up and spend the money.:smt089


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

"Cheap" and "gun" should not be used in the same sentence; especially if it is going to be a gun for CCW or SD. Rip the Velcro open on the wallet and spend the cash. You'll be glad you did. :smt033


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> "Cheap" and "gun" should not be used in the same sentence; especially if it is going to be a gun for CCW or SD. Rip the Velcro open on the wallet and spend the cash. You'll be glad you did. :smt033


Yeah, I think I probably knew that from the beginning when I was typing the OP. I guess I just had to have you guys tell me that I was right.

By the way: Do people still carry wallets with velcro? 
I had one when I was little, before I had anything to put in it. Oh wait - seems I'm still in the same situation...maybe I need to get one again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> By the way: Do people still carry wallets with velcro?
> I had one when I was little, before I had anything to put in it. Oh wait - seems I'm still in the same situation...maybe I need to get one again.


You guys are going to laugh, but I just got a new wallet with Velcro a couple of weeks ago. I needed one with better organization, am a big fan of Maxpedition products, so I got this:










Maxpedition Spartan

It's really well made, has worked out really well so far, and my wife thinks it's really cheesy; so that makes it a definite keeper. :mrgreen:


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> You guys are going to laugh, but I just got a new wallet with Velcro a couple of weeks ago. I needed one with better organization, am a big fan of Maxpedition products, so I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is priceless. You just made my day. :anim_lol:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> You guys are going to laugh...


Oh man, I am red in the face after this one.

This brought me back to my childhood days in Korea when I would buy a new wallet every 6-8 months. All of them had velcro, and all could be had for less than $5.00.

Nothing personal, Todd. 

As far as affordable, compact 1911s, I believe High Standard is in line with what you're looking for:

http://www.gunblast.com/HighStandard-Compact1911.htm


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> That is priceless. You just made my day. :anim_lol:


Glad to have helped!



literaltrance said:


> Oh man, I am red in the face after this one.
> 
> This brought me back to my childhood days in Korea when I would buy a new wallet every 6-8 months. All of them had velcro, and all could be had for less than $5.00.
> 
> Nothing personal, Todd.


You guys go ahead and laugh. I don't mind. I know it's tacky as hell, and I think that's why I like it. My wife wants to crawl under the table when we go out to eat, the check comes, and not only is there the big rip of the Velcro for the wallet, but the small rip of the Velcro tabs over the credit card. It's priceless. :smt033


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I retired in March and treated myself to a new Colt Defender. I really like the gun, its accurate and reliable with a good trigger. I carry it daily in a Spark's summer special in Fla. in shorts and a polo shirt. Great gun but I am baised toward Colts.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Retired45 said:


> I retired in March and treated myself to a new Colt Defender. I really like the gun, its accurate and reliable with a good trigger. I carry it daily in a Spark's summer special in Fla. in shorts and a polo shirt. Great gun but I am baised toward Colts.


Ditto on the Colt Defender. It's been my daily carry for several years now and I really like it for it's lightweight and reliability. Eight rounds of .45 should handle most issues.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think there's such thing as a cheap 3"1911. If there is, I wouldn't buy it.

First off, 3" 1911's seem to be more problematic that Government sized guns. Second, a 3" 1911 is designed mainly for CC. IMO, these two reasons cause the 3" guns to be more expensive. 

If you want a cheap 1911, I'd buy a Government sized gun. If you want a 3" 1911, I'd be prepared to shell out the bucks.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a 3" Kimber Ultra CDP that I am very happy with. It has never failed me.
It was close to a grand. I felt that was reasonable for that quality pistol.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Most economical I can think of is the Springfield Armory Micro GI (if they still make it). Bare bones but it is still a Springfield. I never had one personally but if your interested I'm sure a search of the Springfield section archives would turn up some reviews. Cost not being an issue I would also endorse the Colt Defender. I beleive that Rock Island Armory might have also got into the fray with a mini 1911 but that would exceed my risk tolerance personally. Full size RIA's seem to perform well though.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I think I'll just have to throw the money aspect out of the equation, and spring for something nice. Obviously, Springfield and Kimber are atop of the list, but based on all of the suggestions, I am going track down a Defender and give it a serious look. Thanks again.

On that same note, anyone have any suggestions on comfortable dog houses? Might as well start that search too...:buttkick:


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I think I'll just have to throw the money aspect out of the equation, and spring for something nice. Obviously, Springfield and Kimber are atop of the list, but based on all of the suggestions, I am going track down a Defender and give it a serious look. Thanks again.
> 
> On that same note, anyone have any suggestions on comfortable dog houses? Might as well start that search too...:buttkick:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> On that same note, anyone have any suggestions on comfortable dog houses? Might as well start that search too...:buttkick:


Was going to give you mine, but,  had to move back in when I bought the AR!:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Was going to give you mine, but,  had to move back in when I bought the AR!:anim_lol:


You too? I was in some deep doo-doo when I bought mine. I still don't think she's completely let it go.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've seen some "cheap" 1911 compacts (Used) for as low as 550 but in 9mm but still look like a 1911. Unless your bent on a .45 that seems like the best deal....Maybe write Taurus a letter to make a compact version of theirs I see it going for 600-650? I'd buy it...just to have it...maybe I'll write them a letter too

Oh yea, and reading the above threads I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> You too? I was in some deep doo-doo when I bought mine. I still don't think she's completely let it go.


Yeah, women just don't have a sense of humor do they?:smt083 :anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Kyle1337 said:


> I've seen some "cheap" 1911 compacts (Used) for as low as 550 but in 9mm but still look like a 1911. Unless your bent on a .45 that seems like the best deal....Maybe write Taurus a letter to make a compact version of theirs I see it going for 600-650? I'd buy it...just to have it...maybe I'll write them a letter too
> 
> Oh yea, and reading the above threads I couldn't stop laughing!


I'd really like to see a commander length PT1911 I'd be interested to see how they did it. The Gov frame is a lot better weapon than many might think. If you ever get to reading around the net and find some info about what they do to build the PT1911 it's a great read. Here's one article from Shooting Times.

If they put the attention in to a commander length 1911 they do to the full size it might be a pretty nice weapon. Right now if I was getting a 3" one I'd look to Para Ordinance Companion pistols or maybe the Hawg line (link) :smt023


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> I'm looking for opinions on a 3" 1911 that won't break the bank. I've recently got an insatiable want for a 1911 that I can't seem to get past. I probably shouldn't even be considering this, but I just wanted to see what my options were and how much it's going to cost me. I don't necessarily have to have all of the bells and whistles on it now, because I'm sure that I can add most of them later if I choose. I do want a quality gun, though, not something that I will regret down the road.
> 
> So, what would be the cheapest (in cost, not quality) 1911 that you guys would suggest? Or would the ultimate suggestion be to wait until I felt I have more money to spend?


If you want a 3" gun, I recommend against the 1911, but that's just me.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sureshot45 said:


> If you want a 3" gun, I recommend against the 1911, but that's just me.


Why?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> Why?


Some 3" 1911 models are feeding issues. They are built pretty tight to give more accuracy and that alone lends itself to being more prone to issues involving dirt or other debris. Most the Kimber and some Springer EMPs I've seen have issues cycling due to dirt or them not liking the ammo that's in them. That is the biggest reason I said what I did about the Para. I've seen one carried daily that was not cleaned as often as I would have that functioned perfectly even with harder to feed wide Cor-Bon HPs that seem to hiccup many a compact weapon.

For the most part it seems that the 3" 1911 type carry weapons have not had the best track record. It's surly something to look at when thinking about a carry weapon. Like I said I do like the small Para's but I still feel more comfortable with a Commander length weapon. They are really not that much bigger but do appear to have a much better history cycling and feeding. Looking at the Commander sized ones there are plenty to choose from that are fantastic weapons. The extra weight helps a little with muzzle flip too when shooting a 45AC too:smt023


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Some 3" 1911 models are feeding issues. They are built pretty tight to give more accuracy and that alone lends itself to being more prone to issues involving dirt or other debris. Most the Kimber and some Springer EMPs I've seen have issues cycling due to dirt or them not liking the ammo that's in them. That is the biggest reason I said what I did about the Para. I've seen one carried daily that was not cleaned as often as I would have that functioned perfectly even with harder to feed wide Cor-Bon HPs that seem to hiccup many a compact weapon.
> 
> For the most part it seems that the 3" 1911 type carry weapons have not had the best track record. It's surly something to look at when thinking about a carry weapon. Like I said I do like the small Para's but I still feel more comfortable with a Commander length weapon. They are really not that much bigger but do appear to have a much better history cycling and feeding. Looking at the Commander sized ones there are plenty to choose from that are fantastic weapons. The extra weight helps a little with muzzle flip too when shooting a 45AC too:smt023


How often do these cycling issues come about? I'm sure it's gun/ammo specific, but in general. 1 in 10? 1 in 100? 1 in 1000? Is this a constant problem over the life of the gun, or is it more prone early on when one is breaking in? If one is kept clean, does it have as many problems?

Thanks to all for all of the input on this.


----------

